# Pigeons color help



## khanPigeons (May 10, 2015)

Beside a yellow cock or hen, which 2 other colors should i pair to get a solid yellow. Thanks, (khan)


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

*Yellow*

You have to have the dilute or pale genes in your birds to get yellows. Many people may say that pale will not be a true yellow, but I am not familiar with pale and the birds that I have seen are hard to tell the difference in the color produced by either gene. 

In addition to the genes for dilute and pale, the yellow coloration in pigeons can have two sources for red. The bird can have the base color of ash red or the genetic factor for recessive red.

If you are breeding a yellow hen to a normal color cock bird, all her sons will carry the gene, but none of them will show it. None of the daughters will carry yellow. Those sons can produce hens like their mother, and sons that carry the dilute or pale gene, and normal colored sons and daughters.

If you are breeding a yellow cock to a normal hen, all the daughters will be yellow and all the sons will be normal color, but the sons will carry the gene.


----------



## khanPigeons (May 10, 2015)

Chuck
Thanks you so much.


----------

